# home runs in class II building



## juddsol (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a GC wanting me to run my home runs in EMT. I keep telling him I can use MC cable and it will save time and money. The GC seems to not wanna entertain this idea. 

anybody have any good arguments besides time, money and MC is still code acceptable?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Is he paying for your additional time?


----------



## juddsol (Aug 24, 2013)

We adjusted our price up $80,000 for the project. Its a 150 unit hotel.


I probably did not go up enough but i'll make it up elsewhere.

GC also wanted me to run all LV in ENT back to the panel and I drew a line in the sand on that one. It is more trouble than its worth. ive done it before and I said never again.


----------



## Mrphil (Feb 8, 2014)

Not much else to offer on the argument for the MC VE besides what you listed.
Maybe send something explaining how many extra days it will add to his schedule and the extra cost to run EMT homeruns vs. MC you had to pass on.

If he is willing to pay - run some 1" and stick as much as you can it by code.


----------



## juddsol (Aug 24, 2013)

Its gonna take longer but since the price has moved up I'm ok with it. I dont have too many good pipe men but I can get some for this size of job. Ive done over 200 motels so this one wont be a problem. It just sucks the owner and GC wont let me do it an easier and cheaper way. My bottom line wont change much but ill have more time and money in it. 

but what do you do. They have the job and the cash.


----------



## Mrphil (Feb 8, 2014)

Tell them to quite wasting your time and send the contract.


Can you not use Romex on class II .


----------



## juddsol (Aug 24, 2013)

Romex is only class III IV or V. We usually only do romex jobs. Not as hard to find those as people thing but 1 or 2 a year are block and plank or concrete jobs.


----------



## KneePads (Mar 5, 2014)

If the GC is going to pay for it than run EMT and charge him for it. Although, the GC does not really make the call on this one. You should have a contract that states your installation material. Unless you have been given specs from the engineer or the architect to install EMT you are only obligated to meet code.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I can see risers, homeruns and feeders in pipe or conduit as a job spec, have you seen the job specs?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

No brainer. Appears customer is paying no problem. Collect the cheque. Happy customer is what it's all about.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Quote doing it in EMT and add another page showing the proposed MC price. 

Either way you make money, so who cares, I'd wire a house in RMC if the customer wanted it and was willing to pay.  

Lol wait till you deal with an audiophile who wants their house rewired... $$$


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Sounds like this gc knows his stuff. Probably had a job done completely in weasel wire at some point and it screwed them. Maybe they care more about future expansions and the benefits of a raceway system over how fast you can slam mc up


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd say you have much more flexibility with EMT if you ever need to add anything in the future


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Maybe they care more about future expansions





cotes17 said:


> I'd say you have much more flexibility with EMT if you ever need to add anything in the future


 Both good points, but unless youre getting paid to plan for the future, you are wasting money putting it in.


----------

